# Ubuntu WMA Conversion



## py3ak

I use a little DVR to occasionally record something or another, which gives mne a handy file in a WMA format. I usually have to edit the recordings lightly afterwards. I use Audacity to do the editing (because it's free), but Audacity can't open WMA, so I always convert to mp3 and then open and edit (I record at high enough quality things of insufficient importance to worry about the loss of quality at this stage). 

But, now I am on my Ubuntu computer, and don't know how to convert my WMA to an mp3 so Audacity can edit it.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Edward

I don't use Ubuntu as my Linux of choice, but a quick Google turned up a couple of options here:

HOWTO: convert wma to mp3 - Page 3 - Ubuntu Forums


And another one here:

Convert WMA to MP3 - LinuxQuestions.org


----------

